# What size ammo should I buy for 1 mm thick flat bands?



## Tengiz (11 mo ago)

What size bearing balls should I use for 1 mm thick flat bands? I want to shoot pigeons, coots and if possible with the same band also rabbits. I really don't have a clue on what size ammo I should get, I looked up 10 mm steel but don't know if that is good, it's also pretty pricey. So if there is anything cheaper than steel.. Please.. I have shot with catapult for years now but I only shot at little sparrows with rocks.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Q1. Have you bought those 1 mm thick bands?


----------



## Tengiz (11 mo ago)

Crac said:


> Q1. Have you bought those 1 mm thick bands?


yes


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Q2. Which brand did you go for?


Q3. What draw length do you use?


----------



## Tengiz (11 mo ago)

Crac said:


> Q2. Which brand did you go for?
> I bought these:
> 
> 
> ...


about 27.5 inches


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That is heavy latex, the ammo size depends alot on the size that you cut the bands.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengiz (11 mo ago)

Hoss said:


> That is heavy latex, the ammo size depends alot on the size that you cut the bands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


Is there a way for me to know what size i need?


----------



## Tengiz (11 mo ago)

Hoss said:


> That is heavy latex, the ammo size depends alot on the size that you cut the bands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


lets say roughly


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Roughly?

Measure the draw weight of the slingshot, in lbf.
The rule of thumb I use is: Draw in lbf = Ammo weight in grains / 4.

You can bend this rule a little for small ammo, like 1/4" up to 6 lbf, or 5/16" up to 11 lbf. But for 14 lbf or 3/8" steel... it's not worth it. I shoot over the top (OTT) so I'll pick up hand slap, if you shoot through the fork (TTF) you'll get there. A lot of people have explored what they can get from 3/8" steel.

For the most part: more draw force or thicker rubber doesn't equal speed.


There is also the question of setting the right free length (so check that draw weight again?). And the small problem that thicker rubber tends to be slower than thinner rubber... So hunting on a thick band means very heavy ammo.


*Tengiz, *I sent you a brief pfd to your message box.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Crac said:


> Roughly?
> 
> Measure the draw weight of the slingshot, in lbf.
> The rule of thumb I use is: Draw in lbf = Ammo weight in grains / 4.
> ...


My brain hurts, now. Thank you

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I like the formula and calculations! And the emphasis on the point that thicker latex does not equal faster bands.

I think in general the latex makers intend thick latex like 0.8-1.0mm for bigger ammo- things like 7/16" and 1/2" steel. To get reasonable performance with the bigger ammo you will need tapers that will have a high draw weight, i.e. tapers like 25-20 or something like that. These will pull relatively hard but will get the larger balls moving and shouldn't have much if any hand slap.

If you want to shoot lower draw weights, which will be easier to be accurate with, you might make narrow bands (like 15-10 or 12-8 tapers) and see how these work for something like 3/8" steel. Something like this may work well to pair 1mm latex with smaller lighter ammo like 3/8" steel.

As time goes by, you may find an ammo and / or draw weight you prefer and decide to stick with this latex or explore other options. If you end up becoming a performance freak may find yourself sucked into the rabbit hole that is finding the thinnest latex that can propel your preferred ammo size and optimize for both high velocity and low draw weight. One of my current obsessions.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I have used 1mm latex before cut at 22mm - 18mm taper with a 6" active band length.

I was shooting 7/16" steel with the setup and there was a great deal of hand slap, tried some 1/2" steel and it wasn't bad.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The 1.0mm by 15mm by 10mm, that being latex 1 mm thick cut to a taper of 15 mm to 10 mm, suggested by High Desert Flipper, worked well for me. I have had good results ott with 3/8 " ammo (I think it is 9-9.5mm). It was a little odd at first but after some practice I was just at accurate as with any other set-up. I did notice a longer than expected band life. Nothing sharp to cut the band so it almost got to looped tube durability. 

This has been my experience, your miles may vary


----------

